# Uromastyx... which type of bird seed



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

what types of seed should I mix in their food? I'm sure I read millet seed, lentils and finch seed.. but obviously want to be sure... do I just feed it dry?


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Im using Budgie Mix at work for my Egyptians which they seem to do well on.(They are still young though and crunch them up,adults may need a bigger seed).


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i use on all my uromastyxs...finch seed it contains loads of really good nutrients that are added to it already.
also use pumpkin seeds,pine nuts,sunflower seeds,split peas,lentils,no kidney beans tho these contain toxins that are harmful to uros.
you could try a dry soup bean mix that you can buy in any supermarket..if the uro is young this can be ground down in a coffee grinder.just make sure you take out all the kidney beans in it.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I keep a petri dish of finch seed in with mine as an addition to their daily food, that way once the veg has gone they still have some food if they are peckish.


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

I read that millet seed was good as feed and also good to use as substrate? I bought millet seed to feed and split red lentils... and my uros loved the millet, am I right to feed dry?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

yeah millet is also good to have in with uros...i sometimes put a spray of millet hanging in my uros vivs and they love to pull it off and munch it


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

weeminx said:


> yeah millet is also good to have in with uros...i sometimes put a spray of millet hanging in my uros vivs and they love to pull it off and munch it


 
Hi Weeminx, where do you buy a 'spray' of millet? I had trouble buying a bag.

On another note Weemix, if you don't mind me asking you... I have noticed that my Uros poop is often hard and pale, is this because of the heat in the viv and has hardened before I've got to it or should it be like that? Sorry for the subject being, well... poo LOL


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i buy my millet from a pet shop...just your average pet shop that sells stuff for birds dogs,cats etc etc...
as for his poo it should be just like bird poo...a dark bit and a white bit and yes it will be quite hard and dry with the amount of heat in the viv.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

also just to add uromastyxs have a special thing inside the cloaca(known as the coprodaeum to take out as much moisture as they possibly can so the poo should be dry when it comes out.


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for your quick reply Weeminx... just wanted to check, incase they weren't well... only had my Uros a couple of weeks. I noticed my female has an extra digit on her left foot... is this common?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

oooh never heard of an extra digit...probably just a birth defect.what kind of uros do you keep?
any pictures?
do they like their live food?


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Bare with me and I'll try and take some pics... I believe they are Ocellata Ornata Sudanese.... but would love some confirmation that they are this type. Give half hour and I'll post some pics.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

more than likely occellata.
ornates are a different sub species although they are in the occellata family.i keep occellata and microlepsis.the best way to tell the difference from an occellata and an ornate is to look at the ears...occellatus have smooth ears and the ornates have denticulated scales around the ears.(like tooth like scales)


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Basil my male:









Sybil my female:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

lol defo occelatta.just a tip but these uros are amazing climbers and utilize rocky outcrops.they dont dig as much as other uros like acanthanura or hardwicki.so if you give them climbing structures and nice snuggly fitted hides you will see some amazing natural behaviour.are they w.c
if so then they will need wormed if not already wormed and lots of feeding up.
this species can be difficult to acclimatize if wild caught.


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Weeminx... any advice what kind of things to put in the viv to make more climbing areas.... the other end of this pic I have a plastic plant which they climb on and a log roll thingy, and another rock... and they sleep/dig under a light weight bark


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

if its at all possible you could bond clean rocks togethar to create a kind of rocky outcrop but if you cant do that use clean decent size logs but make sure they are well secured.
heres my occellatus viv.
































our uros use every piece of this viv.when they are active it so much fun watching them.


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow.. thats great... where did you buy that viv with all the ledges? What size is it? You mentioned in your ealier post to 'worming' if wc... actually I don't know this info... I believed CB as it said on the tank 06? You also mentioned 'feeding them up' do they look underweight, I thought perhaps they did as other species of uros looked much more rounded... what is the best food to 'beef' them up... I have only fed one mealworm to the male inthe last couple of weeks... the female is a bit shy.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

to me they do look slightly underweight but not drasticly.you could give them waxies and any other livefood once a week.and as for veg any good nutritious veg..springgreens endive escarolle parsley grated carrot sprouted mung beans also chervil dill daisies and on and on.just give them a constant supply of seed mixture and vary the rest.as for the tank its custom built by my boyfriend.hes startin a new big one for our microlepsis soon too.
as for the female being shy these arent the most forthcoming lizards very shy and flighty but with time and work with hand feeding etc they will tame down but never to the extent of say a beardie or even uromastyx acanthanura


----------

